# A small Virginia Herf BBQ



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

Ok, I have the beer, I have the BBQ and I have some cigars.

SWMBO has agreed to let me throw a get together next Sunday night starting around 5PM

On the menu is country style BBQ ribs, some good beer, and whatever anyone else brings.

PM me if you know you can make it, so I know how many pounds of ribs I need to buy.

directions can be found at www.trilby.us

cheers!


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

altbier said:


> Ok, I have the beer, I have the BBQ and I have some cigars.
> 
> SWMBO has agreed to let me throw a get together next Sunday night starting around 5PM
> 
> ...


uhhh, I dont see any directions...

but I dont have my glasses on so I may be blind


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

Rev. Zack said:


> uhhh, I dont see any directions...
> 
> but I dont have my glasses on so I may be blind


uhh never mind...it just popped up


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

Rev. Zack said:


> uhh never mind...it just popped up


Uh, too much information Zack..... :r

Funny how the idea of a BBQ and beer will turn a guy on.


----------

